# Black Tip Shark clams, bacon wrapped scallops and shrimp shrimp



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Mr Fish had it yesterday. I marinated in olive oil mixed with a little coconut oil thyme garlic and lemon juice for about an hour. Threw on the Charcoal grill seared each sided 2 minutes then finished cooking about 3 minutes more per side. WOW really good
I put the scallops on the grill along with the fish but I used my cast Iron pan to simmer the clams and shrimp in along with butter lots of garlic and lemon juice. The left overs I froze and will make linguine and clam sauce with the drippings and throw the rest all together. The left over sauce from the drippings is AWESOME!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like a couple good dinners there


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

What, no pics ???

I have to "use my imagination" . . .

Sound delicious, Surfmom ! ! !


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Making this again tonight


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome! Take some pics and post them up!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Awesome! Take some pics and post them up!


X2 on the PICS !!!


----------



## PGHSteelworker (Nov 3, 2012)

Leftovers????....... Wouldn't be any leftovers here. 

Please don't tease with no pics.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds excellent


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------

